# track interferance with xmods what the *&^$



## the toe cutter (Feb 22, 2007)

i have resently set up a big track up in my basement i have 4 guys and my self raceing every sunday we all have xmods new and old i have a few plug out lets around the track so i dont know if thats the problem or what but we all have differnt crystals the problem seems to be the plugs but only in one spot and the more cars the worst it is it realy sucks any suggestions i cant move the track because of how the basement is set up if theres only 2 dont hapen all the time but when we all want to race its bad


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

are there any metal poles in the area you are having problems. the poles can cause interference with your signals or possibly a beam by your ants.


----------



## the toe cutter (Feb 22, 2007)

no poles all block maybe i should get some of the safty cap for the out lets


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The safty caps in plugs will not do anything try standing in a different spot. Make sure the antennas in the cars ar attached well. Also make sure the transmitter batts are good not just the light coming on but good.


----------

